# carvers mallet



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all

I just started carving and need to turn a mallet for myself has anyone any pictures of woodcarvers mallets i could copy?
Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll post a photo tonight when I get home. I have made several. I still have 2 of them. One is extremely well used. the other I seldom use because the 1st one is still holding up.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are my mallets The one on the left is Dogwood and the backside is worn down quite a bit. The one on the right is Appleply plywood.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

dont know if you would call this a carvers mallet but heres my mallet.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

Before you start you may want to check out www.Lostartpress.com, Chris Schwartz just wrote an article on a mallet made with infused wood by Blue Spruce Tools. It is not only a nice design but is amazing material.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

*Woodcarving mallet*

Thanks for the info and photos, sorry i didn't get back sooner but i was on a course, BACK TO SCHOOL ISN'T GOOD:no: unless its wood working, hopefully i'll turn one this weekend if i can source some good wood! Our Scout group wants to carve a Totem Pole, i was thinkin of wood spirits!


----------

